# hey yall



## c. breeze (Feb 18, 2013)

Hows it going, Im a life long sailor- mainly smaller one designs IE Hobie16s, Lightnings and Lasers. But then also J24s. and also cruising in my Bristol 27, or my fmailies cal 2-27 or my uncles sabre 32 or CandC

Im currently looking for a Pearson renegade or Tartan 27. I really like singlehand sailing, as I prefer the challenge- and have no one to blame when it goes wrong. HAHA - you know those moments when you really wish no one was around to see how you just screwed up...

I like sailing with other folks too- but not cruising in groups, though its fun to meet new people and hang out for a bit. I just got back from a few months in the bahamas. I like to crew when I get the chance- it doesn't matter the boat or the destination as long as I have the time- because I love sailing and I love learning new boats- and theres plenty of cool boats out there that I'll never be able to buy but its cool to learn them anyway.

not a big poster, maybe i will say something every once in a while, I do like to see what everyone else (almost) has to say so I like to lurk.

see ya.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

c. breeze said:


> Im currently looking for a Pearson renegade or Tartan 27.


Where are you located? What year range are you lookin for? Budget?
I ask because I may know where a T27 is located for sale.


----------



## c. breeze (Feb 18, 2013)

If You're talking about the one mr Hess is selling? 

If that is the boat it is in my price range- but I'm checking out a renegade in SC this weekend. All I'm interested in are east coast boats because I'm not trucking one, and I haven't got the time to bring a west coast boat around right now. I'm not really lookin any further north than Chesapeake bay right now. 

My bristol is down in Florida- and I'm back and forth a bit between there and ga right now. Often I can be found near savannah.

Year range- all t27s are fine- t27-2's will not be considered. 
Renegades- all years are eligible as well. As far as budget- I'm not going to spend 10 on one of these boats with so many that are ready to go for under 8. Shopping for a boat is soooo much easier when you already have an awesome one!! Hahaha. 

So far there's only one t27 that I've found in the mid Atlantic- are we talking about the same boat?


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

If the boat is still for sale, I don't think it is being advertised other than a "For Sale" sign hanging on it. It's located on the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

welcome aboard.


----------



## c. breeze (Feb 18, 2013)

Gotcha. I will know more after this weekend- when I check out the renegade. If I'm still in the market I will shoot you my email address chuck- and maybe go from there. My plan was to head to Annapolis etc late this summer and walk docks and cold call etc if I don't find what I want in the meantime. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi have fun hope you find your boat. regards, Lou


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome! And try not to lose any of those arguments with the crew while y'all are out single-handing.


----------



## c. breeze (Feb 18, 2013)

haha. Generally the crew is the voice of sanity- out there alone I neednt be troubled by any of that nonsense, however.

No- the scenario is more like this- running dead downwind, rolling really bad- no tiller pilot, and I try to lash the tiller so itll hold her for the 15 seconds I need to go forward and rig a preventer, no sooner is the tiller "secured" (for all the good that does) I stand and turn to go forward and meet the boom forhead first- break my shades, lose my hat, need a couple stitches, and finally at that point a serious attitude adjustment... at that moment alone on the boat is probably best- as the civilized world is spared my lamentations of woe, frustration and anger (why wont this da.. boat sail!!!??) 

Whereas crew onboard would say "whynt we just gybe and broad reach and get there sooner with easier sailing?" at best- or at worst hold the tiller while I rig a preventer- or go rig the preventer whilst I man the helm. There you have it, the voice of reason never prevails when it's absent. hahaha. But hey- human failings right, we all have them- I just get more and better opportunities for studying mine, or getting beaten maimed rolled for my last 12 bucks and possibly killed by mine.


is there a spell check built in to the board here by chance? if not- please forgive my spelling, as I get a bit sloppy from time to time, and at other ties am subject to the whims of the autocorrect on the Iphone or Ipad. (ties= times, case in point)


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Sometimes it just does us a world of good to stop and think.... and think about what we'd do if it didn't work to plan.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

c. breeze said:


> Gotcha. I will know more after this weekend- when I check out the renegade. If I'm still in the market I will shoot you my email address chuck- and maybe go from there. My plan was to head to Annapolis etc late this summer and walk docks and cold call etc if I don't find what I want in the meantime. Thanks for the heads up!


c.breeze, I sent you a private message.


----------



## c. breeze (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, Chuck- thanks, but I can't check it yet, as I'm a bit too new yet. if you like you can email me 
jhnnythndr at googlemail.com

using the @ sign obviously and no spaces- I appreciate it!


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

c. breeze said:


> Hey, Chuck- thanks, but I can't check it yet, as I'm a bit too new yet. if you like you can email me
> jhnnythndr at googlemail.com
> 
> using the @ sign obviously and no spaces- I appreciate it!


I just sent you an email.


----------

